# One man down for Scotland team at Goswick.



## Tommo21 (Oct 4, 2011)

I hope I'm not over overstepping the mark here guys. The guy who was going to fill in for Fridays clash at Goswick is just back from the US and while away one or two things cropped up and now he cant make it. 

So, any you guys out thereâ€¦.can you get someone short notice, I'm still trying. 

Sorry troops.


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 4, 2011)

Eek. 

I'll see what I can do first of all. Bonto has a room for two booked for Friday night so we might find someone to play Friday instead of your mate, Harvey.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 4, 2011)

Just to let you know I cannot play Saturday so I am not an option.


----------



## Tommo21 (Oct 4, 2011)

Dodger said:



			Just to let you know I cannot play Saturday so I am not an option.
		
Click to expand...

I've got ONE player for Saturday.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Guys,

If your short, I could make it ... Not a problem.

I will pop back on later to see if there is any update, all the best.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 4, 2011)

Give Gilbert Hamblett a call up!!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 4, 2011)

wrighty1874 said:



			Give Gilbert Hamblett a call up!!
		
Click to expand...

And pair him versus Tommo....!!!!


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 4, 2011)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Hi Guys,

If your short, I could make it ... Not a problem.

I will pop back on later to see if there is any update, all the best.
		
Click to expand...

If you can make it for the Friday then you're in! First game off, mind. I see you're a first time poster but if you can definitely commit then no problem. PM me with your plans. What do you play off?


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 4, 2011)

I've replied to your message, I think!

Not a problem re the transport, I will be there for 10am. Let me know if that's ok?


----------



## Tommo21 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well there you go, sorted.......in at the deep end.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 4, 2011)

Nobody mentioned swimming!  :0)


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 4, 2011)

Bring arm bands just in case!

Hope you're not camera shy, Steven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VG_AzLjC38

You're off with the beardy bloke in the "See You Jimmy" hat. We're hoping to avoid a repeat of his score that day, though. We won't even mention it!


----------



## rickg (Oct 7, 2011)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Nobody mentioned swimming!  :0)
		
Click to expand...

Good luck Steve!!


----------

